# Installer Mac OS X sur une architecture différente



## Keikoku (16 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour!

Je ne trouve aucun réponse vraiment concrète sur le net, alors je me suis dit que seul les pgm de chez macgeneration pourrait répondre à cette question existentielle!

Peut-on oui ou non (et est-ce légal?) installer Mac OS X sur une architecture différente que celles fournies par apple? (genre sur un HP par exemple...)

J'en ai marre de pas pouvoir modifier mon mac au fil du temps, pas pouvoir personaliser mes composants etc... C'est rageant, j'en ai marre de payer trop chers tout mon hardware...

Et pourtant je refuse de passer chez Big Billou Company (Alias microsoft). (quant à linux, on laisse tomber illico... j'aime pas X,D)

Alors, comment faire?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Calderan (16 Septembre 2011)

Si tu avais fait quelques recherches sur le forum, tu aurais trouvé ton bonheur :
- Oui c'est possible mais sous certaines conditions et moyennant quelques triffouillages
- Non ce n'est pas légal (Voir contrat de licence Mac Os X)

Mais je peux te renvoyer vers http://forums.macg.co/la-cave-du-mac/ , tu y trouveras plusieurs sujets sur ta demande


----------



## Keikoku (16 Septembre 2011)

Okay.

mais finalement, quels sont les risques si on se fait choper avec un Hackintosh? :/

Prison? ^^' 100'000 boules d'amende?


----------



## edd72 (16 Septembre 2011)

Un PC n'est pas à proprement parlé une architecture différente, seul le BIOS va faire la différence.
Généralement, on parle d'architecture différente quand l'architecture du processeur est différente.


----------



## Keikoku (16 Septembre 2011)

D'accord :/

Mais du coup, si le bios est compatible, n'importe quelle autre matériel l'est aussi? Ou c'est pas aussi simple?


----------



## edd72 (16 Septembre 2011)

Ce n'est pas si simple que cela car il faut piloter les périphériques internes (carte son, chip bluetooth, etc.) et ils faut donc des pilotes (drivers)... des pilotes pour OSX (pas ceux pour Windows) et si les périphériques n'existent pas dans les Macs, Apple n'a pas forcément inclu ou prévu de drivers dans OSX. Donc, dans ce cas, il faut faire/trouver des drivers maison.


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Septembre 2011)

Keikoku a dit:


> Okay.
> 
> mais finalement, quels sont les risques si on se fait choper avec un Hackintosh? :/
> 
> Prison? ^^' 100'000 boules d'amende?



Si tu en fais une utilisation personnelle et que tu ne vas pas le crier dans la rue, il ne devrait rien t'arriver...

Le gouvernement ne va pas t'attaquer. Seuls Apple et éventuellement le fabricant du PC peuvent te poser problème.

Enfin... je crois...


----------



## Keikoku (16 Septembre 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas si simple que cela car il faut piloter les périphériques internes (carte son, chip bluetooth, etc.) et ils faut donc des pilotes (drivers)... des pilotes pour OSX (pas ceux pour Windows) et si les périphériques n'existent pas dans les Macs, Apple n'a pas forcément inclu ou prévu de drivers dans OSX. Donc, dans ce cas, il faut faire/trouver des drivers maison.



Okay, donc si je cosntruit une machine avec les mêmes composants que dans un Imac actuel, normalement cela devrait fonctionner correctement c'est juste?

Amicalement, Gabriel


----------

